# Bermagui here I come 27-12-06



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I can't wait it will be a hoot, if anyone will be in the area between 27th till the 2nd Jan let us know and maybe we can hook up for a fish.

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Go Milt!  Have a ball mate, and make sure you take many, MANY photos  Are you taking along your second yak for the good lady?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes of course mate, I hope you manage a Kingfish when your down here, I've heard some encouraging goss that there not far away  :shock: 

Hope all is going well up there for you mate.

Regards Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll be crossing my fingers for you to get a kingfish for yourself :wink: All is well up here, I've moved into my new place in Narrabunda, the only thing missing is the yak  There have been a few nice evenings when I've wished I had it with me. I'm starting to get the shakes.....nearly 2 weeks without fishing


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL i can just picture it in those thermals and all 

Narrabundah is nice and central and a nice little area if remember correctly not to far away from the lake and just a hop skip and jump to the freeway which leads to the coast 8)

Milt,


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hay Milt. I am also going down to Bermagui but sorry to say, I am there from 24 -26/12. First time I am taking the yak into salt so i guess it will mainly be estuarie fishing for me.

Any tips or markers that you know of by any chance.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hay Milt. I am also going down to Bermagui but sorry to say, I am there from 24 -26/12. First time I am taking the yak into salt so i guess it will mainly be estuarie fishing for me.

Any tips or markers that you know of by any chance.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Where do you intend to fish Garrick? We'll be based near Wallaga Lake and Camel rock which has a head land to protect you from the elements should you wish to try a bit of ocean fishing? Have a look at Redphoenix's google earth shared marks and I'll see what else I can dig up for you tonight.

Knot-too-fast if I remember correctly is a local and will be able to help you out a little more.

Milt,


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

FYI the entrance to Wallaga lake, camel rock to the left of the entrance.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Man, that looks real fishy. Good luck guys.

Have a very happy and safe Christmas.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice one Milt. Have a good one


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Milt,
Wallaga looks very impressive from the air.  
Try a spot on the far right hand side of your photo half way down the frame. ( Heading out towards the bridge)
You will see a tree fallen in the water up against the bank. 
A local who lives in The Ocean Lake Caravan Park told me that's the spot to get em. :wink: 
I may get a chance to have a paddle with you but probably can't say till the last moment. If interested please leave a mobile phone number via a PM.
Also try the Bermagui River on a rising tide by taking a dirt road out next to the Primary School about 1.5 km. This reaches a break wall and you will see a good launching spot as the road sweeps around to the left.
There is a large pipe that juts out from that break wall, (4 metres down) that's loaded with drummer.  
The current is not too bad at the upper end of the river and it is so pristine you can see everything under your kayak.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck all, that's a great spot down south.
Here's the latest report from Fishing Monthly. 
http://reports.fishingmonthly.com.au/viewforum.php?f=47

Fri Dec 15, 2006 5:23 pm Post subject: Weekly Report 15/12/06

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Offshore: Chasing the pelagics is still very tough due to fluctuating water temps and very poor weather. There are striped and yellowfin tuna out there and albacore. As yet no marlin have shown, although the kingies are increasing at Montague Island. Flathead fishing is excellent virtually everywhere out from Bermi. The Step, out from Tilba, has some very nice sand flathead as well as some very large red gurnard. The 50-fathom line and beyond out from Bermi is producing tiger flathead just about everywhere. Morwong are still in reasonable numbers with the odd nice snapper. 
Beaches, rocks: Unfavourable weather has played havoc with creating reasonable gutters along the beaches. Some nice whiting and bream have been taken on beach worms in the shallow gutters with the odd salmon and tailor in the deeper ones. Rock fishing has been difficult due to the conditions although there is some nice fishing to be had when allowed. 
Estuary: Most estuaries around Bermagui are fishing extremely well with a variety of species on the chew. Blackfish have been prolific in the Bermi River recently with some nice duskies also being encountered. Cuttaggee Lake is now closed and there is a variety of good fish being caught towards the entrance. 
The 2006 Brogo Bass Bash has been run and won and another successful year with 280 odd fish caught, ranging in size up to 39cm. This indicates that we should look for a very good summer season fishing the dam with plenty of fish to be caught. People wishing to stock farm dams with bass, stock is now available. Email or phone 0427 934 688. 
In the mountains, dry hot conditions are producing reasonable fly fishing on most of the Alpine lakes especially of an evening. Some good insect hatches are stirring the fish into feeding reasonably well, producing good fishing well into the night. Bait fishing is still relatively good as is trolling in Jindabyne, Eucumbene and Tantangara. 
Darren Redman and Mark Rose, Bermagui Ocean Hut and Charter Booking Service, 6493 4688, email mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Rod now you have done it I'm gong home to pack :arrow: thats an encouraging report indeed.

Hope you also do well up there and get some well earned rest, Merry Christmas mate and the happiest of new years.

Milt,


----------

